

  Analytics - Keeping track of the pulse of your startup - BIackSwan
http://blog.shoutt.me/post/44953378583/analytics-keeping-track-of-the-pulse-of-your-startup

======
tawgx
Can all products be measured according to just 3/4 metrics? Are there any
examples of tech products out there we use today who we can't?

~~~
BIackSwan
Off the top of my head - No. I cannot think of any products which would
require more than 3/4 core metrics.

Each product should be measurable by 3 to 4 metrics max. If there are more
metrics which are considered "core metrics" it will be very difficult to
ascertain _how_ its exactly impacting your product, to detect how change in
one metric affects another will become too complex. i.e. metrics have some
sort of relationship between them.

